# Di3Softs 2020 Journal



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Starting this to keep my self accountable and keep on track.

0-32 DAG update on page 8
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=20446&start=140

Had to spray a dozen or so areas this morning to kill off clumping fescue, now just debating on renovating my front yard. If I decide to do it it will start this weekend with the first round of Glypho.

Current Tools:
Toro Super Recycler
Toro Greensmaster 1000
M4S 4 gal sprayer
2 gal sprayer for round up
2 gal sprayer for other uses
Earthway 2600a spreader
Ego stick edger, weed wacker and blower
Gorilla 7yard poly cart
Self made lawn lute
various other lawn hand tools and tools to maintain equipment

Just ordered 5lbs of blend of 4 KBG(midnight, blue note, award and new glade) and 5lbs of PhD PRG from Hogan Seed.

had a test patch of grass on the parkway for the greensmower just to see whats its like to mow with the rest has been kept at 2.25" all season.



Bottom right of this picture is from where I had a 25ft spruce removed this spring and reseeded with Black Beauty Ultra (not a big fa) mostly filled in thought.




This Is the test patch for reel mowing, did not take any percations about a month ago just scalped with rotary to 1.25 then scalped to .5" with the greens master, looked terrrible but then greened back up, now with the heat and some Glypho today so looks worse in the picture than it really is.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Soil test results, after asking here was told soil mastery is not great for a test, will do a proper one next time


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Will be bringing in 4 yards of topsoil or 50/50 topsoil/mason sand mix to level the front yard, about 2000sqf.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Roped off the front yard and sprayed the perimeter with roundup, will spray the remainder of the the front yard this saturday since my M4S sprayer will be in and I wont have to refill my 2 gallon pump sprayer every 600sqf. mapped out my front yard and parkway strips and the flower beds in librecad so I could "design" a stake sprinkler system for full coverage. Ordered Rainbird r-van nozzles and bodies and all need components so just waiting on those to set it up so I can start watering the yard to kill the weeds.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

measured water pressure at 60psi and GPM at 12gpm, zone 1 will be 8.62 gpm and zone 2 will be 2.16 gpm so Ill run them separately one after another.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

For anyone reading this, Im thinking of leveling the front yard with a 50/50 mason sand/top soil mix. With that be good? or should I level with just topsoil?


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Di3soft said:


> For anyone reading this, Im thinking of leveling the front yard with a 50/50 mason sand/top soil mix. With that be good? or should I level with just topsoil?


That's what I had planned before my renovation fell through. I think the 50/50 mix will give you good level properties and nutrients for the new seed. With just topsoil, it will not level very well after an extended period of time.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@jrubb42 Thanks that makes me feel better about my choice.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Just a quick question, after seeding the front yard and germination and all that, when would be an appropriate time to start using the greensmaster? or should I just pack it in till spring time?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

7/11 finished applying glypho to the front yard. My4Sons backpack sprayer made it a breeze. Waiting on sprinklers to come in to set them up so I can fallow the yard and topsoil when I get it I'm. Rain in the forecast for This week so it should be fine for now.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Well so much for all the rain we were supposed to get, and sprinkler set up is delayed so out goes the oscillating sprinkler to get some water for fallowing the glyphosated grass.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

It's great having neighbors who own a printing company


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

7/14 did another full blanket spray of 41% glypho at 6oz per gallon. Hopefully this weekend I can dethatch


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Looking good, will be following this


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

7/16 finished sprinkler install, still need to add one more to get good coverage. Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Still need to add one more for the parkway strip as I by accident bough 30psi controlled bodies not the 45psi ones. Over all good coverage minus the one missing a head


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

So now that the sprinklers are set, I have it set up water for 5 minutes per zone at 7am, 11am, 3pm and 6pm is that enought for fallowing the yard? and also is that enough for when the seed goes down to keep them moist?


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Di3soft said:


> Just ordered 5lbs of blend of 4 KBG(midnight, blue note, award and new glade) and 5lbs of PhD PRG from Hogan Seed.


Just curious, why you chose that mix... so only 10lbs or 25 total? I am in the same I have a decent yard But i was waning a sing cultiver of grass...


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Matthew_73

It's 5lbs of kbg and 5lbs of prg. Talked to the guy at hogan seed and by seed count this comes out to roughly 80/20 kbg/prg. All the strands in the mix are good at low cut heights. He said all are good down to 1/2".


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

I thought about single cultivar but decided against it for the single reason of the possibility of one disease killing it all


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Well. I am looking a a 5 way tall fescue. Or gci fescue blend. Only reason. It totally convinced is the low temp and the possibly needing of over seeding


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

7/18 borrowed a greenworks de thatcher from a fellow lawn guy on Facebook group and did three passes at lowest setting in the whole front yard. Weather says rain all week so maybe no leveling this week but we shall see.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Have you thought about a 80:20 sand and compost mix?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Didn't want to go with that much sand this time around as I have a few spots that will be an inch or so deep. Next time will be highest sand content


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Di3soft said:


> Didn't want to go with that much sand this time around as I have a few spots that will be an inch or so deep. Next time will be highest sand content


You think sand will be prohibitive to growing grass from seed?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

No just read that sand shouldn't be applied in thick layers from the start.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I see a green hue to the lawn. Do a bit of a fast nitrogen (eg. Urea) and more round up.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@g-man I think that's still remnants of the dye from the last spray. Also any knowledge on sprinkler systems?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

designed a sprinkler system for next year to install



Had all sorts of fun with the make shift sprinkler system for the renovation, ended up returning the water timer and buying a b-hyve and built my own controlled valves for the two zones since there was so much pressure and gpm drop from the timer.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

7/24 soil delivered this weekend starts the leveling


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Got about half the leveling done this weekend. Some unexpected showers tonight so hopefully it won't wash it all out


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

have just about 1/2 yard left to fill in any missing spots, weather is looking really good for august so I may be putting seed down earlier. I do see some weeds starting to pop up so I want to get the sprinklers back and fallow for atleast a week so I can get another full spray of glypho


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

had a good rain/storm the other night, no wash out except for left side of the house with the downspout, had some extra so added an extension untill the grass grows in and provides some washout prevention.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Finished off all the leveling and dragging yesterday, setting the sprinklers back up today and fallowing for a week as im already seeing some weeds pop up. If the weather cooperates in terms of rain, weather is looking really good for long term. Seed down will be next Saturday.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

For those reading and know the answer. I have a 50lb bag of urea and picking up Ferrous Sulfate and Ammonium Sulfate this weekend, the FAS is spray grade and the urea is granular. Should I use FAS about 30 days after germination or should I dissolve urea for spoon feeding at .25?


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> Finished off all the leveling and dragging yesterday, setting the sprinklers back up today and fallowing for a week as im already seeing some weeds pop up. If the weather cooperates in terms of rain, weather is looking really good for long term. Seed down will be next Saturday.


Looking good so far, what are you using for leveling?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@kay7711226 50/50 topsoil mason sand mix


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> @kay7711226 50/50 topsoil mason sand mix


Sorry meant what "tools" are you using


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

kay7711226 said:


> Di3soft said:
> 
> 
> > @kay7711226 50/50 topsoil mason sand mix
> ...


I had a self made lawn lure and I bought a 5'x3' drag mat


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

All done leveling, sprinklers setup and calibrated. Put down some urea today to boost the weeds. Will do another round of glypho mid next week. Then hopefully seed down on Friday or Saturday


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Pete1313 seems like you are not too far from where I am. Would love to pick your brain if you have a few minutes about renovation. I'm about to seed late this week and was curious about a things after your renovation.

How did your soil take to being leveled with 100% sand? I did 50/50 this time but plan on 100 sand next spring or fall.

Did you put down prg and *** at the same time?

I have on hand XGRN, granular urea, spray grade FS and AS. I was thinking of dissolving urea for spoon feedings but can also use AS if needed. Which do you recommend?

I have a greensmaster and was planning on cutting at 1" when the seedlings get to 1" and keeping it there till the end of the year. How did reel mowing young grass work out for you?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Also have propi coming tomorrow if there is some fungal issues down the road this fall. Did you experience any fungus issues when re seeding?


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Di3soft

Not sure how I wasn't subscribed, but am now. Given how close we are, and you being about one week ahead of me, I need to keep tabs on you!

Your progress is looking great so far.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Slingblade_847 keeping my fingers for ours to work out. Was good to meet you and split some product with you.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Di3soft 
I know you are trying to get your FAS question answered, and I've been tracking as well (considering we just split the ingredients).

@Babameca i noticed that you used FAS in your Reno at 1oz per ingredient. Can you share wisdom on your experience there (I.e. would you do it again, how long DAG, etc)?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Slingblade_847 Hey I am sorry, I must have missed a beat... I don't remember the details (for this we have journals, but I looked into mine and...got lost). FAS is great. I think I used it few weeks after germination. At 1oz I may have started 'slow'. I prefer to test first, before going all in. Just make sure to 'chelate' it. Citric acid works fine. I use an 'all-in-one' liquid now and a bag of FS sits in my basement.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Babameca what do you mean by chelate it? we have straight FS and AS


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Di3soft said:


> @Babameca what do you mean by chelate it? we have straight FS and AS


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=19702
Adjusting the pH of the tap water used, helps keep iron available upon foliar application.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Babameca said:


> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=19702
> Adjusting the pH of the tap water used, helps keep iron available upon foliar application.


Ill measure my water ph this week, should it be neutral for fas?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Di3soft Acidic is better pH 5-6 range. In distilled water it takes a very small amount of Citric acid to get to 5. The reality is that tap water has Calcium Carbonate. To 'neitrilize' it (buffer it) it may take higher amount, based on the CaCO3 concentration (water hardness).
Another visual proof Iron is 'free' is when your solution stays greenish. If adding iron turns the water red (rusty colour) then iron got 'locked' and will be less effective upon foliar app. That's the theory...


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Sounds good, I will test my water and see what it comes back as


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Di3soft said:


> @Pete1313 seems like you are not too far from where I am. Would love to pick your brain if you have a few minutes about renovation. I'm about to seed late this week and was curious about a things after your renovation.
> 
> How did your soil take to being leveled with 100% sand? I did 50/50 this time but plan on 100 sand next spring or fall.
> 
> ...


Not far at all.

I mainly sand the low spots, but sanded the whole property at my previous home in Mt prospect. Sand is fine. If you have bare spots, I would use soil until the grass establishes in those spots. Sand once the grass is there.

No PRG for me. 100% Bewitched KBG in my last 2 homes.

AS vs. Urea. Depends. I have used both.

Reel mowing young grass is fine with a greensmaster. I had some unique issues relating to using a triplex, but still turned out well. Some will tell you to go low and tight right away after a reno to encourage spread. I would say to keep it at 1" this fall after renovating and go lower if you want next spring.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Pete1313 thanks man, I did do soil/sand to get it established so ill do just sand once it fills in. Have you used PGR after seeding? I asked the company who makes t-nex and they said after the second mow on the new grass but that seems a little iffy.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Well with some unforeseen things going on this weekend I was forced to speed things up. 230pm did a blanket spray of glypho, AS and NIS. Then after the toddler went to bed I spread 5lbs of KBG, rolled it in with my gm1000, spread some Scott's starter with tenacity in it and put down cover grow. Will grab some pictures tomorrow morning. Now just crossing my fingers for a decent germination and I'll put down 5lbs of PRG


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Di3soft 
Awesome! Now you sit and wait. Hope your stress level is down. It's looking good man.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Slingblade_847 yep water and wait, stress level will be down when the grass is growing haha


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Great work and prep, I am overseeding this Saturday in my front yard, can't wait to see your results!!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

mribbens said:


> Great work and prep, I am overseeding this Saturday in my front yard, can't wait to see your results!!


Thanks, my body hates me after everything but the only thing left is to water and when *** germinates put down prg at 2.5lbs per 1k.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Di3soft 
Hey buddy, interested in how you threw down the seed. Was your soil real loose on top to where you gently raked it in, or just press into soil then topped it with soil cover?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

My soul was pretty loose from the drag mat, the I rolled the seed with my greens mower. I can't even really tell where the *** seed is cause they are so small


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Di3soft 
I've got a pretty "loose soul" as well. 😉

How are things looking?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

No change yet don't won't see much for atleast another week


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Got hit pretty hard today with a storm, about an inch of rain in about an hour. No major wash out. It did find a spot with a whole bunch of seed and covergrow next to some sprinkler lines. Hoping that since I put seed down last Wednesday that most of it is still in the soil. And since most of the covergrow is still on the lawn I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Di3soft

Now that we have dried out, we're you able to assess any damage?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Slingblade_847 problem with *** seed is that its so small I cant even tell where it is in the yard, so just hoping for good germination. Some extra seed will be here thursday for any spots that may need more.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Starting to see a little germination at day 8, hoping in the next few days more will pop up and ill see the extent of the washout


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Di3soft

What's the current status? Imagine you have lots of germination going on currently?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Slingblade_847 definitely more and more is coming up each day. I think by mid next week I'll be ready to spread the PRG. I did throw down the other pound of KBG I ordered in areas I though were sparse


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Starting to get some decent terminations hoping the rest will come in the same

First picture is from when the seeds washed down to the sidewalk from a huge storm we had


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you might need to drop some more seeds.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@g-man I did drop another pound of *** the other day. I also still have to put down 6lbs of PRG. Will do that most likely end of next week.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Looking good so far, interested to see how your strategy works with the KBG then PRG vs my all in one go Sunny mix from SSS. I'm 2 days in from Seed down, Good luck!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Decided today was a good day to put down prg so onto the next one


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Getting more and more of a green look to the front yard, looks a little sparse in pictures but everyday more KBG pops through. Using today as a start of DAG.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Dropping the watering to 4 times daily from 6, now at 8, 11, 2, 5 for slightly longer at 7 minutes per zone


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Just kinda twittling my thumbs here, I just want to mow, trim, edge but I cant do that


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Sold my gaming pc that I havent used in years, that in turn paid for an 8 blade reel, all new bearings, seals, bedknife, belts, throttle cable, clutch cable etc etc for the GM1000, so that will be the next project when I get all the parts


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

may have went a little over board with parts...

Reel - 8 Blade
Rod - Mounting Grass Basket
Bushing - Flanged
Bar - Cut Off Grass Shield
Washer - Nylon
Belt - Drum Drive
Cable - Clutch Assy
Control - Throttle
Washer - Bed Bar Pivot
Retaining Ring - Reel
Bearing - Reel
Belt - Reel Drive
Seal - Reel
Seal - Oil Single Lip Reel
Washer - Wave
Bedknife - Low Cut .187 - 1.00 HOC
Turf-Tec Turf Stress Detection Glasses
Belt - Countershaft
Bushing - Rubber For Bed Bar

For anyone familiar with the GM1000 04052 let me know if I missed anything for the blade upgrade, seals and bearings ordered in the correct quantities.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Must be great to be able to do all of that yourself. I'd be lost....

Can't wait to see results after this reno.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

its not hard to do, just follow the instructions ha


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

So definitely starting to worry about Some spots. I don't think the PRG has germinated yet though.






This one section seems to be growing strangely. You can see the germination up close but the front above just looks like dirt.





15 days since seed down and using this past Monday as DAG 1. Some spots though already look like they are getting above an inch and I was told to start mowing with the reel at 1" so guess just wait and see. I still have a pound of PRG for when I mow I'll throw it down so it can be rolled in. I think I made the mistake of just rolling at seed down not taking and then rolling.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Di3soft i honestly think you are looking good. Not sure if you are following @synergy0852 reno, but believe you guys have the same seed down date, and experienced some washout. His appears to be a bit thicker, but not by much. Try and take some night shots. Synergy said he saw some at night that appeared bare during the day.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Agreed with @Slingblade_847 KBG will do that to you!! will have you second guessing everything you did, just give it time. Wait until you get to the sprout and pout stage! Hahaha(hope you got whiskey!)


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Slingblade_847 @kay7711226 thanks for the reassurance, will keep on trucking along


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Got the vegetronix soil moisture meter today and checked a few spots on the reno, at 1" deep its showing 25% water moisture and I think I have clay loam thats right where I should be, so hopping its accurate.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Di3soft 
Try and get some nighttime photos!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Jumping on the nighttime flash light photos mainly of some of the more sparse areas.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> Jumping on the nighttime flash light photos mainly of some of the more sparse areas.


PeekaBoo..... looking good! Did you use starter fert? Applied a 2nd round? I normally do a lite app after 3-4 weeks, before first mow.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@kay7711226 i put down Scott's starter with tenacity at seed down. No more starter feet from here will stay doing weekly .25/N of urea starting next weekend


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> @kay7711226 i put down Scott's starter with tenacity at seed down. No more starter feet from here will stay doing weekly .25/N of urea starting next weekend


That plan works as well, I generally will try using up all the starter fert at a similar rate since my soil needs both P&K. This also help the newer grass develop faster rather than top growth.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

My p is good, k is a little low but n is the main lowest one.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Project GM1000 to 8 blade had began


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Di3soft any chance we can get some latest and greatest photos?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Slingblade_847 ask and you shall receive


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Grass is starting to get long, the PRG is already at an inch, hopefully will get the mower back up and running by the weekend to give the lawn its first cut with an 8 blade reel


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Cant get very good photos of the whole yard in full sun but close up is looking good


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Saturday I will let the soil dry up a little bit in the morning, rake some empty spots and drop some more prg and rake it in, then mow so the greensmower will press it in. After the mow ill apply urea at .25/N per k, and propi at 1oz per k. Will let it sit for a little bit then water it in. Following weekend will be urea at .25 and tenacity.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

8-blade installed and backlapped and ready for first mow.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Di3soft 
Thing of beauty. Can't wait to see this in action, especially come later in the fall.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Starting to get fluffy, will be cut on saturday since the heat is finally going to break around these parts.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Awesome job! Do you have the high HOC kit on your 1000? How high can you cut then if that is the case?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@mribbens I dont think they make a high HOC for the gm1000, I know they make one for the flex. Max cut height is 1" on the GM. I will be keeping it at 1" for the rest of the year and spring time will slowly go down to 3/4


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm glad to see you making your first cut with the reel. I was going to buy a manual reel for my first cut but now I think I'll use the toro. It'll save some money too! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Zcape35 yep starting right with the GM. a few other guys that did renos here that have greens mowers started right with them and had great results. I just looked through your reno and it looks great!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Laid down some stripes on the new grass at .8", sprayed .25/n, tenacity and propi. Guess I'll have to tell the wife I'll be mowing frequently again


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Also rake in and rolled the last pound of PRG. In a couple hours will give it a good watering to get everything watered in.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Lookin' good @Di3soft !!!

Curious, did raking in the PRG effect any established growth?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Most likely, I used a garden Wiesel to break up the soil


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Garden weasel! If you want more KBG to introduce into those newly disturbed areas, come get a pound of KBG from me. Free of charge.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Just a little flashlight photo for the hell of it, it needs a cut but ground is too wet for the greensmower right now


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Irrigation is going to be turned off for a few days to dry things up as I think I was watering way too deeply during the seed stage


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Well it's looking good man!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Mow #2 in the books, pain the behind to disassemble the sprinkler set up mow each time


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Di3soft 
Loving the stripes!! Is it me, the stripes, or is it starting to fill in some??


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Slingblade_847 probably just a good angle haha


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

kay7711226 said:


> Looking good so far, interested to see how your strategy works with the KBG then PRG vs my all in one go Sunny mix from SSS. I'm 2 days in from Seed down, Good luck!


Just a little update to this, it worked out well, it allowed the KBG to grow a decent amount before the PRG was introduced so when I had to cut it for the first time *** and PRG were of about the same height.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> kay7711226 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good so far, interested to see how your strategy works with the KBG then PRG vs my all in one go Sunny mix from SSS. I'm 2 days in from Seed down, Good luck!
> ...


Kool, glad it worked out and now to kick back and crank that Reel up. Will keep checking in see how fast it's thicken up. Mine finally got out of the pouting 2 days ago, its as tall as the PRG/FF at 1.5(HOC)


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Babameca said:


> @Di3soft Acidic is better pH 5-6 range. In distilled water it takes a very small amount of Citric acid to get to 5. The reality is that tap water has Calcium Carbonate. To 'neitrilize' it (buffer it) it may take higher amount, based on the CaCO3 concentration (water hardness).
> Another visual proof Iron is 'free' is when your solution stays greenish. If adding iron turns the water red (rusty colour) then iron got 'locked' and will be less effective upon foliar app. That's the theory...


So did a quick test with 1/4 gallon water and .25oz of ferrous iron, and the water turned red. Got some citric acid today and .25oz of citric acid turned from red to yellowish green. I think 1oz of citric per gallon will get me to that sweet spot of 5-6ph


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

kay7711226 said:


> Kool, glad it worked out and now to kick back and crank that Reel up. Will keep checking in see how fast it's thicken up. Mine finally got out of the pouting 2 days ago, its as tall as the PRG/FF at 1.5(HOC)


yep already done with 2 mows, third one will be tomorrow and I think Ill spray some FAS tomorrow as well.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Decided to experiment a little and put down an application of FAS this evening, will be watered in tomorrow early morning. Mow tomorrow and put down another .25N per k, then switch to .5N per k every two weeks.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Mow 3 in the books, 31 days since seed down and 22 DAG. Sprayed FAS last night to try it. After mowing sprayed urea at .25 per k. Will go to .5 every other week. Really hoping it'll start filling in soon. "Supposed" to get a good amount of rain this coming week so maybe that'll help as well


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> Mow 3 in the books, 31 days since seed down and 22 DAG. Sprayed FAS last night to try it. After mowing sprayed urea at .25 per k. Will go to .5 every other week. Really hoping it'll start filling in soon. "Supposed" to get a good amount of rain this coming week so maybe that'll help as well


Unbelievable it's been 31 days since seed down already. I'm with you, I really hope the "spreading" takes off, but I am pretty sure I'm still "pouting". Hopefully this week I can start seeing some real growth and take your approach of hitting it with the N.


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

Any thoughts on the effects of the FAS app?
Saw that you had applied at 22 DAG, are you shooting to darken it up?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Mark B i can't really tell the difference but I think I also od'd the grass a bit with tenacity. In a few weeks I'll do another app and see if there are any changes


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Seeing more and more filling in, still have a few trouble spots though. Dropped more PRG in those.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Also is this PRG or is it KBG tillering?


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

That my friend looks like KBG!


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Interesting sprinkler setup you have there. What did you use to connect from the mainline the spike. I just run garden hoses from spike to spike.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Baretta hose bib to three valves

This is before I added a third zone


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Got 2 inches of rain in the last 12 hours, so im pretty sure any PRG i put down is gone now, but hoping all this rain and cool weather bring my backyard back to life.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

That is the worst, it's been a tough time for renos. Just keep at it, eventually you'll have a few solid days in a row without big rain. 
It's already starting to fill in!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Zcape35 was just talking with @Slingblade_847 not to long ago about how we had almost no rain for the past 1.5 months and then we get it all at once ha


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeah. Done with the rain!!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Almost a full week with out a mow due to rain, I think we got about 4" of rain this week if not more. But starting to see the KBG to spread and fill in some areas.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Di3soft i just recapped your journal to see the progress. Yeah! I'd say it's spreading! Looking good.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Well finally was able to mow today, about a week since the previous mow due to all the rain. Definitely broke the 1/3rd rule. Did a triple cut and there was still some stragglers left, can't wait to start using pgr so I don't break the 1/3 rule as often. Put down .5N from xgrn.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Since forecast doesn't call for heavy rain anytime soon, decide to use the groundskeeper rake to rough up the soil in some sparse spots and throw down the last of the prg that I had left. If some of it takes I'll be happy will be better than bare soil areas.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Wanted to get a progress post from the start

August 1st: all the leveling done




August 6th: Seed Down




August 13th: Germination! DAG 1


August 20th: DAG 7










August 27th: DAG 14











August 29th: DAT 16 First Mow




September 2nd: DAG 20, Second Mow





September 3rd: DAG 21 Sprayed Urea @.25N per K





September 11th: DAG 29, Daughters birthday and a ton of rain that week. on the 12th little kids did some damage to the reno by running on it, oh well kids will be kids and this is just grass









September 14th: 32 DAG Finally got a cut in, broke the 1/3rd rule, put down .5N per k from XGRN 8-1-8, roughed up some of the bare areas with the groudskeeper rake and threw down the rest of the PRG that I had left. Use the back of a leaf rake to lightly rake it after and then walked all over the seeded spots to get soil contact.





And thats everything up to today. Will do another one of these in 30 days or so


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

After going through that my self, not quite happy how this renovation has turned out as I have quite a few bare spots still, hoping over the next 30 days and frequent mowing and by-weekly .5N applications things will improve.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Also noticing god damn quack grass through out the front yard, looks like ill be crawling around with a q-tip and glypho, as if my neighbors don't already think I'm crazy enough.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Honestly I do not think it's that bad for 30 days(it's KBG afterall), thinking back to my front Reno last fall it looks similar with mine having tons more weeds. Stick/trust the process, keep spoon feeding, if it does not take off before end of the season it will come spring. You might be surprise that its more than likely growing down rather than vertical, do you dare check root dept by pulling a few up? Hahaha........... can't demand mother nature!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@kay7711226 thanks for giving me some hope, I am deffinetly continuing with the process, just seeing everyone elses renovations and how much more filled in they are makes mine look bad. Also I did pull a core sample on the 3rd of september



roots look pretty deep


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

And that right there is why you should trust the process, that's some really deep root system for 30days. Give it time.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

kay7711226 said:


> And that right there is why you should trust the process, that's some really deep root system for 30days. Give it time.


just really hard to do haha when you dont see as much spreading


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

just keep on going!

i know that feeling when you feel like you're a failure and your neighbors think you're out to lunch because you have a dirt patch with some fuzz on it.. lol

go back a couple years like 2017 etc and read some kbg renos from then and then look at their pics of today, you'll be much happier and know it's a process... that's what i've been doing.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Di3soft Dude. After looking through the progression photos, I think you are doing just fine. In the 2020 reno post, ken n nancy posted some wicked bare spots, compared to the very next spring. It gave me hope! I have a great looking front yard I couldn't be happier with, but my two side yards are very skeptical. You have worked incredibly hard, and from experience hard work pays off. I tell the neighbors "get in line behind everyone else who wants to laugh". We will be laughing at everyone come next spring!!


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Hang in there! Kentucky Bluegrass pushes every button and tests our patience... Especially if the weather doesn't play nice on top of things.

It requires so much patience it is crazy. I see all these other folks cutting after two weeks with TTTF and PRG. Just keep feeding, and cutting it. I see why people buy sod, but no fun in that!

Eventually, if there is bare spots you might be able to move plugs into those areas and get them to fill faster. Maybe try going out weekly, rather than bi-weekly with N. Might help things along...

Any weed pressure, just get out there when it is dry and yank the crab grass. Quackgrass if that is truly what it is, nuke it ASAP.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@mmicha I can go back to week .25N per k, and I mow ever 2-3 days if weather is cooperating, and yes it is quackgrass it has the look and the stalons underground, ill be getting to applying round up directly to the leafs hopefully this weekend


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Put down another round FAS at 3oz of FI and 2..5 oz of AS. Not sure if it's doing anything but wanted to try a higher rate to see I'll see any benefit


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Another day another mow still not filling in as fast as I'd hope but FAS is working as it's nice and dark green


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

That color is great, some good progress for sure.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks @Zcape35


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Are you planning on mowing low? If so, the quackgrass shouldn't be that big of an issue. It hates being cut low and it's almost unnoticeable at a short height


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@jrubb42 yea planning in keeping between 20-22mm. Currently keeping it at 21. I was going to do the leaf brushing. But figured I'd wait till spring and maybe KBG will smother it. If not then I can get the glypho out


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Final mow before going on vacation till Monday. Propi and .25N put down, irrigation is very three days deeply.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

you can tell if it was all filled in now, how good and full it would look! the color is looking good. the thick spots look great come on baby grow grow grow!

neighbors tell ya you're mowing dirt or what? lol

kbg is for the patient kind isn't it, by this time next year it will be a masterpiece and a half

it looks like its struggling near the tree, these darn tress sure hog the water. i'm having bare spots under my big tree where it's slow to fill in


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Nah all the neighbors know I'm the crazy lawn guy round our neighborhood. And yea it's definitely testing my patience haha. The spots around the tree are slow but there is some growth there.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

DAG 47: Was gone for almost a week and over that week its starting to spread more and more.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

crazy difference in one week


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Holy smokes man! Looking swell!! Love the deep greens. Keep it up, and let's hope this cold spell (50s/60s) don't last long for our area and we get a warmer October.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> crazy difference in one week


Haha try another week then you will really be mind blown by the KBG. Looking good man.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@kay7711226 thats what im hopping keeping on with .25N per k weekly


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

unfortunatly had to use rotary mower the yesterday to cut the front as it was getting long after a week away and rain on and off so the ground wasnt dry enough for the greens mower. Did the lowest setting at 1.25" looks alright but not as good as the greens mower.




Friday will most likely have to use it again cause of the rain, and will put down another .25 of N.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Lookin' good, brother!!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Added a little birthday gift to the super recycler, super easy to install. Only wish it was full width of the wheels to make easier to know where it'll stripe. Hopefully will get to test it out soon if the weather cooperates


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Was able to mow with the greensmaster today, back to 21mm.

Also applied 2oz FEature, .5Lbs of N, and .3oz of PGR all of this per k. Meant to do .25N but somehow screwed that up. Will be watered in tomorrow morning. Hopefully won't screw anything up too bad ha oh well.





Also got a chance to try the checkmate striper on the back yard, looks pretty good at 2.25". Don't mind the back yard I've done nothing to it except kill some clumping fescue, tossed 15lbs of Scott's seed and the rest of the starter fert. Considering I've done 0 watering all from Mother Nature the seed is doing pretty well ha.





Don't mind the falling apart patio, bought the house that way. When I get the funds going to build a deck.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

0.3oz/ksqft of pgr?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@g-man yea figured I'd try half rate from the label


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

On the reno at 21mm?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@g-man yea, read that after 8 weeks it's safe to apply so applied half rate, or did I totally screw up?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Safe vs a good idea is too different things. I think you want to encourage growth when temps are going low. Also, 0.3oz is not have rate at 21mm, that's my full rate.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

We are supposed to have warmer temps for the next two weeks. Is there a chart for rate based on grass height?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not to my knowledge.

I will apply 5mL soon as my last app of the year.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@g-man thanks for the insight, I'll start lower in the spring and work my way up of needed


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

The lawn is looking great, it appears to be filling in great too.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> The lawn is looking great, it appears to be filling in great too.


Thanks man, yea it's spreading for sure, guess I put down too much PGR yesterday. Though I was doing half rate as an experiment but did full rate, and by accident did .5lb per ksqf of urea. This will either really help the spreading since the grass won't be growing much top growth or I screwed my reno till the end of the year...


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I saw, I haven't gone down the pgr road just yet. How is the color looking? Did you mix it with some Iron?
Fingers crossed it all is ok.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> I saw, I haven't gone down the pgr road just yet. How is the color looking? Did you mix it with some Iron?
> Fingers crossed it all is ok.


Color is looking great! I sprayed FAS twice and applied FEature yesterday





Difference between my lawn and neighbors is even more drastic in person


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Domination! Haha that's great, I've got my Iron but I'm waiting on a PH meter. I ordered one but it got lost by USPS. Good times!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Zcape35 yea I got mine and have been. Bringing down the ph of the water to 4-5 for each foliar application


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Think the pgr is working pretty well, clippings were much smaller since last mow, but I'm still mowing every 3 days, not sure how long before regulation occurs.









Most of the empty big empty spots you see have some growth happening so hoping with more nitrogen they will fill in more this year before winter. Will do another urea app this Saturday.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Lawn renovation is finished thanks to true green. The guy decided to be on the wrong street and do my house. So he aerated and over seeded everything. I only stopped him when he was finishing the back yard. I collected all the cores but the seed is everywhere. Too windy today to spray prodiamine. Here is the carnage















Clearly aerating you fast as the holes are 45 degrees and destroying the lawn, not 90 degrees how they should be


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Holy smokes that sucks man. Ouch!

Hey! Excuse for another reno! &#128521;


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Some more of the quality aeration


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Yep only top quality I'm sure the PGA like this on their courses


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Carlson said:


> Holy smokes that sucks man. Ouch!
> 
> Hey! Excuse for another reno! 😉


I really don't want to do another one. But I may have to


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

i probably would of punched him. as if he didn't knock on the door or something.

you have bad luck or what my dude


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@BBLOCK he barey spoke English but was trying to tel me it's "very good for lawn". With the whole Covid thing TruGreen doesn't knock or ring they just come and do it and bill you from what I saw on their site. I don't use them and never have and never will so it's just shit luck and I hope they do right by me.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> @BBLOCK he barey spoke English but was trying to tel me it's "very good for lawn". With the whole Covid thing TruGreen doesn't knock or ring they just come and do it and bill you from what I saw on their site. I don't use them and never have and never will so it's just s--- luck and I hope they do right by me.


well maybe it will all fill in now... 

could be worse I guess. just one of those things that sucks and out of your control.

at this point though what can they even offer you? and i'm curious what they even said when you called them


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

BBLOCK said:


> well maybe it will all fill in now...
> 
> could be worse I guess. just one of those things that sucks and out of your control.
> 
> at this point though what can they even offer you? and i'm curious what they even said when you called them


It was starting to spread pretty nicely and filling in the missing spots, and yea it is out of my control just still pissed. Some sort of compensation for all the time and money i spent for them to just ruin it. Corporate said they were very sorry and they would have someone come out. Not only did they do this, if you look at the pictures I posted the aeration job is such a hack, they tore the lawn apart, not proper and neat aeration.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Shyte happens man, now your twice as knowledgeable to get up, dust off and kick azzz again on the #RenoRedo we will be here rooting for you!!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I'm so sorry dude! I hope it all works out!

It reminds me of when TruGreen came unannounced and aerated / seeded my yard last year after I had dropped a bunch of seed. I think the builder ordered the job - never actually got to the bottom of that. Anyway, they do such a terrible job, it looked like they tilled up my yard rather than aerated. The grass ended up growing in those rows and looked like a farm of crops for months.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Yea man I'm going to call them everyday and if they don't do anything I'll be blasting them on social media


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm speechless, that is ridiculous. Sorry man


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Zcape35 it is what it is I guess, I'm going to call them and hopefully get it resolved. Decided to punish my self for not seeing the guy do it I redefined the from mulch bed and the tree in the parkway. And edged the sidewalks and cleaned up all the stray grass

Hopefully spraying prodiamine today will save the reno.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Water in the prodiamine, then cut back on watering. Remember that seed needs a moist environment.

There is another product we could use next year. Risky but it can work in a kbg lawn.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@g-man just sprayed the 65 wdg .37oz for the 2ksqf, when I needed the most I actually got a perfect spray. Set the sprinklers back up and they will water .25" tomorrow then rain on Monday predicted almost .5". I'll go to watering once a week. Instead of twice a week.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

That Prodiamine will be a lifesaver! How many DAG are you at. I know Prodiamine is supposed to go at 60 but you must be close.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> That Prodiamine will be a lifesaver! How many DAG are you at. I know Prodiamine is supposed to go at 60 but you must be close.


I sprayed at 59 DAG


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I guess the timing was nearly perfect. I can't put down mine for about a week.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Zcape35 yea, but nothing is for sure now. Still trying to get some one on the phone that can resolve this.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

TruGreen got back to me, I need to provide them my water bill and get a few quotes from landscaping companies for the cost of a full yard renovation. They are not sure how to quantify the time that I spent.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

are they going to pay you out in cash?

figure out how many hours you have into, planning out the job and then how many man hours on labour as well.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@BBLOCK it seems like thats what they want to do. Im going to get a few quotes for a full lawn replacement and send that to them as well as my water bill which I wont get for another 9 days.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I think the water bill is proof that you did a reno, by high consumption?
At least they got back to you.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Zcape35 yea they only got back to me when I went on social ha, calling corporate did nothing. I also have all the pictures from start to finish of the entire project. I also sent them pictures of the damage and the video of their guy doing this so they cant say they dont have record of this happening.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

sometimes you just have to use social to push them when they're being ignorant


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

yep for sure, hoping to have some sort of resolution this week if possible


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Di3soft man! What a ride. I sure hope they follow through and give you some sort of compensation.

I know you've worked incredibly hard this summer and fall. I remember when we split all the chemicals and I pulled up and you were busting *** on shoveling the s**t that didn't make it through the soil sifter you built and put 5 yards of topsoil through. These are one of the many things we did that only we understood to make sense, and how can TruGreen put a price on that? Well, they can't. But they can try!! It's been fun man, and I owe a big thanks to you this season. For god sakes, if it wasn't for you, I'd be the proud owner of a 14 blade reel mower that wouldn't cut my grass. Lol. Good times man.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Slingblade_847 for sure man, it's been a ride ha. We still need to go for beers once the season is done. Also getting quote from landscapers is seeming difficult as they are saying they are not taking any more jobs this year and won't quote till next year.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Di3soft said:


> @Slingblade_847 for sure man, it's been a ride ha. We still need to go for beers once the season is done. Also getting quote from landscapers is seeming difficult as they are saying they are not taking any more jobs this year and won't quote till next year.


Quote it yourself. Say you got a verbal estimate from a local...you know unlicensed landscaper that works in your neighborhood. See if that works.

I did that to the visiting nurses that drove through my yard. They agreed to pay it right there and it was a significant amount. They did ask for a hard copy quote which I was able to get from a landscaper who I just honestly said told that they don't need to visit my yard they just need to type up a quote for harley raking the yard. Leveling with topsoil. Sod quality seed etc. Line by line. Made their life easier.

They had no issues typing up a quote and sending it to me. Forwarded it on. Got a check. Case closed.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Di3soft said:
> 
> 
> > @Slingblade_847 for sure man, it's been a ride ha. We still need to go for beers once the season is done. Also getting quote from landscapers is seeming difficult as they are saying they are not taking any more jobs this year and won't quote till next year.
> ...


Thanks man I may have to do that if I don't get a quote soon.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent all the information that was requested to trugreen, supposed to hear something this week about the resolution.

Also just been mowing and that's about it for the rest of the year. Keeping the height at 21mm on the front yard and 2 1/4" on the back yard.

DIY Sprinkler system has been removed so now its just mother nature providing the water.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Even with the colder weather the grass is spreading more and more


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Keep us posted on the updates bro.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

The GM is supposed to call me to day with an update, as they sent all the info to their corporate office, lawyers, who ever else. Hopping to have it resolved soon.

The lawn is currently just doing its own thing, we have had crap weather rain on and off for a week so I haven't been able to mow to since last Saturday. Even with all the cold weather the KBG is still spreading. A lot of the bare spots are filling in, crossing my fingers that most of the spots will fill in before it goes dormant for the winter.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

September 14th: 32 DAG





Today: 72 DAG


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> The GM is supposed to call me to day with an update, as they sent all the info to their corporate office, lawyers, who ever else. Hopping to have it resolved soon.
> 
> The lawn is currently just doing its own thing, we have had crap weather rain on and off for a week so I haven't been able to mow to since last Saturday. Even with all the cold weather the KBG is still spreading. A lot of the bare spots are filling in, crossing my fingers that most of the spots will fill in before it goes dormant for the winter.


no germination from the seed they dropped? you successfully blocked it>?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@BBLOCK not that I can see and we had lot of rain recently. But won't really know till spring

Surprisingly trugreen came through and offered me an acceptable settlement, didn't have to fight tooth and nail


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Glad to hear. Now you can plan all winter!!


----------

